# Dezentrale Peripherie an Profinet, was gibts da? Siemens S7



## advbug (24 November 2011)

Hallo,

Irgendwie blicke ich gerade nicht durch bei der Dezentralen Peripherie für S7! Ich benötige ein ET200S mit Profinet? Welche Baugruppen passen denn da drauf?! Ich bräuchte einige Analog Ein/Ausgänge! So ca. 10 Stück. 

Wie bekomme ich Profibus Teilnehmer ins Profinet? Kann das die Dezentrale Baugruppe dann direkt auch übernehmen?


Danke schonmal.  

PS: Gut wär auch nen Katalog von Siemens zu dem Thema.


----------



## Blockmove (24 November 2011)

Du kannst dir CA01-Katalog http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/topics/de/ik/Seiten/Default.aspx kostenlos bestellen.
Auf der DVD findest du auch entsprechende Konfigurationstools.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2011)

Die ET200s Module kannst du an Profibus wie auch an Profinet hängen, das kann durch die Auswahl der
endsprechenden Anschaltung (Kopf) bestimmt werden.


----------



## advbug (25 November 2011)

Sowas wie das ET200M gibts nicht mit profinet?


----------



## HaDi (25 November 2011)

advbug schrieb:


> Gut wär auch nen Katalog von Siemens zu dem Thema.


Ich behelf mir da mit dem Katalog in HW-Konfig (aktuelle Step7-Version vorausgesetzt), demnach gibt es
-ET200eco
-ET200M
-ET200pro
-ET200S
für Profinet IO.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## advbug (25 November 2011)

Ah danke, den Katalog ganz vergessen im Step 7.  Ja direkt was tolles gefunden bez. dezentrale peripherie: 6ES7 153-4AA01-0XB0

Das sollte für mich recht passend sein, da ich normale S7-300 Baugruppen nutzen kann.


----------

